# Saturday Report for Cummings Pier



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The good news it was a great day to fish and there was 6 of us fishing but all 5 had the same results Zero, but it was good getting out might try again tomorrow but I need to tend to the yard first.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, but you broke that Cabin Fever! Every time I get a chance something always pops up (Work or Weather!)!!


----------

